# How much nitrogen to apply to timothy?



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm getting ready to fertilize my pure timothy stand with N. This was a new seeding that was planted very late in the fall so it is just now starting to grow well. I was waiting to fertilize until I saw if the stand was thick enough to keep. I have heard that timothy doesn't need as much N as orchard grass because it is much more prone to lodging with high rates of N. I was wondering what rate of N do y'all apply on timothy for first cut?


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yep too much manure or fertilizer and it'll lodge


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I apply about 30 pounds of Nitrogen per acre in the Spring on Timothy....and remember your conversions...like for urea it is 46% nitrogen....30 pounds of nitrogen would be about 65 pounds of Urea per acre. More than 30 pounds and you can have some lodging problems with Timothy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the numbers, I knew it must be fairly low as overseeding legumes and a bit of manure give it a real boost.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I typically use 60 units actual N on all my grass hay in spring including timothy and do fine unless we have late high winds, then it will lodge. funny, VT stlab recommends 90-100 which would drop it in a heartbeat. Am cutting higher this year and top dressing with 30 units after first cutting as a test. rick


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If you have no residual and you set the spreader for 30 actual units N and your spreader calibration to density is a bit lite and you lose a couple pounds to the weather and lets say you only have 24 actual N Units on my farm that would be a disaster the yield would be 75% reduced at least .. Timothy is very responsive to N.. I would run no less tan 50 actual n # in a field with no residual n from manure. I would rather risk a little lodging than risk pxxx poor yields.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> If you have no residual and you set the spreader for 30 actual units N and your spreader calibration to density is a bit lite and you lose a couple pounds to the weather and lets say you only have 24 actual N Units on my farm that would be a disaster the yield would be 75% reduced at least .. Timothy is very responsive to N.. I would run no less tan 50 actual n # in a field with no residual n from manure. I would rather risk a little lodging than risk pxxx poor yields.


Sorry, not well stated on my part. I am using 60 units (already on with S) and 30 more after first cutting as a test of top dressing. total 90, which is consistent with what VT calls for total.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

We fall apply 70 lbs of n, i would back off to 55 or so if it was spring applied. One cut only.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like to split my Nitrogen applications....with half in the fall and half in the spring. It really has made a huge difference for me as far as lodging goes. We do get some very high frequent winds from storms here in the Spring in this river valley that I farm....and split applications has helped alot.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I like to split my Nitrogen applications....with half in the fall and half in the spring. It really has made a huge difference for me as far as lodging goes. We do get some very high frequent winds from storms here in the Spring in this river valley that I farm....and split applications has helped alot.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 With the heavy winter rains we get here in the south will the fall applied N stay in the ground without leaching to get the full benefit of it next spring when growth starts?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> With the heavy winter rains we get here in the south will the fall applied N stay in the ground without leaching to get the full benefit of it next spring when growth starts?


What I am about to state is what I have been taught by our soil people here for our clay soils.....

When you apply split applications, the fall application is easily picked up by the plant material because of lesser amount and because, as in my situation, the grasses are cool season grasses going back into the cool season stage. Thus they become vigorous about uptake....strengthening the plant and the root system going into the the over-winter stage. And everyone knows about the spring uptake.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

You Do the Math.

12% CP is 40 lbs/ton of hay. 6% CP is 20 lbs/Ton.

If you wish apply 80 lbs N/ton of hay for over 20% CP and a bumper yield.


With anything over 20 lbs N/Ton of hay other elements may be need some attention. 

Our friends at TAMU fertilized for the 40lbs/T and then shoveled on the nitrogen. Yes they produced a ton of hay on less than 4" of rain, but the protein was on the wild side. 

Probably need a pound of Potash for each pound of nitrogen. 

Oh yes also use some ammonium sulfate for a reasonable N/S ratio. That or Gypsum if on acid soils.


----------

